# T-34



## v2 (May 8, 2007)

When you are fishing...
http://www.xlegio.ru/ildar/t34-tank.mpg


----------



## Cyrano (May 9, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2007)

Yeap, not working.


----------



## v2 (May 9, 2007)

pics only:
ÏÑÊÎÂ ÍÎÂÎÑÒÈ : Òàíê Ò-34 ïîäíÿò ñî äíà Ñåëèâàíîâñêîãî îçåðà, Âåëèêîëóêñêèé ðàéîí, 3 ìàÿ 2007


----------



## Cyrano (May 9, 2007)




----------

